# المنتديات الخاصة > كتب وتعليقات >  بلد العميان

## اسراء الماحى

و لم تكن قد قرأت ( بلد العميان ) فإنني أرجو أن تفسح لي صدرك قليلا 
.
كتبت هذه القصة عام 1904 وتحكي عن مجموعة من المهاجرين من البيرو .. فروا من طغيان الإسبان ثم حدثت انهيارات صخرية في جبال الإنديز فعزلت هؤلاء القوم في واد غامض
.
انتشر بينهم نوع غامض من التهاب العيون أصابهم جميعاً بالعمى وقد فسروا ذلك بانتشار الخطايا بينهم
.
هكذا لم يزر أحد هؤلاء القوم ولم يغادروا واديهم قط لكنهم ورثوا أبناءهم العمى جيلا بعد جيل
هنا يظهر بطل قصتنا ..( نيونز )
.
إنه مستكشف وخبير في تسلق الجبال تسلق جبال الانديز مع مجموعة من البريطانيين وفي الليل انزلقت قدمه فسقط من أعلى .. سقط مسافة شاسعة بحيث لم يعودوا يرون الوادي الذي سقط فيه ولم يعرفوا أنه وادي العميان الأسطوري
.
لكن الرجل لم يمت .. لقد سقط فوق وسادة ثلجية حفظت حياته
.
وعندما بدأ المشي علي قدمين متألمتين رأى البيوت التي تملأ الوادي . لاحظ أن ألوانها فاقعة متعددة بشكل غريب ولم تكن لها نوافذ .. هنا خطر له أن من بنى هذه البيوت أعمى كخفاش !
.
راح يصرخ وينادي الناس لكنهم لم ينظروا نحوه .. هنا تأكد من أنهم عميان فعلا ... إذن هذا هو بلد العميان الذي كان يسمع.. عنه وتذكر المقولة الشهيرة : ـ


' في بلد العميان يصير الأعور ملكا ' وهو ما يشبه قولنا ( أعرج في حارة المكسحين ). راح يشرح لهم من أين جاء .. جاء من بوجاتا حيث يبصر الناس .. هنا ظهرت مشكلة . ما معني ( يبصر ) ؟؟
.
راحوا يتحسسون وجهه ويغرسون أصابعهم في عينه ..
بدت لهم عضوا غريبا جدا . ولما تعثر أثناء المشي قدروا أنه ليس على ما يرام .. حواسه ضعيفة ويقول أشياء غريبة
يأخذونه لكبيرهم .. هنا يدرك أنهم يعيشون حياتهم في ظلام دامس وبالتالي هو أكثر شخص ضعيف في هذا المجتمع . لقد مر على العميان خمسة عشر جيلا وبالتالي صار عالمنا هو الأقرب إلى الأساطير
.
عرف فلسفتهم العجيبة .. هناك ملائكة تسمعها لكن لا تقدر علي لمسها ( يتكلمون عن الطيور طبعا )
والزمن يتكون من جزءين : بارد ودافئ ( المعادل الحسي لليل والنهار ).. 
ينام المرء في الدافئ ويعمل في البارد
.
لم يكن لدي ( نيونز ) شك في أنه بلغ المكان الذي سيكون فيه ملكا .. سيسود هؤلاء القوم بسهولة تامة
.
لكن الأمر ظل صعبا .. إنهم يعرفون كل شيء بآذانهم .. يعرفون متى مشى على العشب أو الصخور . كانوا كذلك يستعملون أنوفهم ببراعة تامة
.
راح يحكي لهم عن جمال الجبال والغروب والشمس .. هم يصغون له باسمين ولا يصدقون حرفا . قرر أن يريهم أهمية البصر .. رأى المدعو بدرو قادما من بعيد فقال لهم :
.ـ ' بدرو سيكون هنا حالا .. أنتم لا تسمعونه ولا تشمون رائحته لكني أراه '
.
بدا عليهم الشك وراحوا ينتظرون . هنا لسبب ما قرر بدرو أن يغير مساره ويبتعد !. راح يحكي لهم ما يحدث أمام المنازل لكنهم طلبوا منه أن يحكي لهم ما يحدث بداخلها .. ألست تزعم أن البصر مهم
.
حاول الهرب لكنهم لحقوا به بطريقة العميان المخيفة .. كانوا يصغون ويتشممون الهواء ويغلقون دائرة من حوله . لو ضرب عددا منهم لاعترفوا بقوته لكن لابد أن ينام بعد هذا وعندها سوف .....!
.
هكذا بعد الفرار ليوم كامل في البرد والجوع وجد نفسه يعود لهم ويعتذر وقال لهم : ـ ' أعترف بأنني غير ناضج .. لا يوجد شيء اسمه البصر .. '
.
كانوا طيبي القلب وصفحوا عنه بسرعة فقط قاموا بجلده ثم كلفوه ببعض الأعمال . وفي هذا الوقت بدأ يميل لفتاة وجدها جميلة لكن العميان لم يكونوا يحبونها لأن وجهها حاد بلا منحنيات ناعمة وصوتها عال وأهدابها طويلة ... أي انها تخالف فكرتهم عن الجمال . لما طلب يدها لم يقبل أبوها لأنهم كانوا يعتبرونه أقل من مستوى البشر .. نوعا من المجاذيب .. لكن الفتاة كانت تميل لنيونز فعلا . ووجد الأب نفسه في مشكلة لذا طلب رأي الحكماء
.
كان رأي الحكماء قاطعا .. الفتى عنده شيئان غريبان منتفخان يسميهما ( العينين ). جفناه يتحركان وعليهما أهداب .. وهذا العضو المريض قد أتلف مخه . لابد من إزالة هذا العضو الغريب ليسترد الفتى عقله . بالتالي يمكنه أن يتزوج الفتاة.
.
بالطبع ملأ الفتى الدنيا صراخا .. لن يضحي بعينيه بأي ثمن . بعد قليل ارتمت الفتاة على صدره وبكت وهمست : ليتك تقبل .. ليتك تقبل ..!
.
هكذا صار العمى شرطا ليرتفع المرء من مرتبة الانحطاط ليصير مواطنا كاملا . وقد قبل نيونز أخيرا وبدأ آخر أيامه مع حاسة البصر .. خرج ليرى العالم للمرة الأخيرة هنا رأى الفجر يغمر الوادي بلونه الساحر . أدرك أن حياته هنا لطخة آثمة .. الأنهار والغابات والأزرق في السماء والنجوم .. كيف يفقد هذا كله من أجل فتاة .. كيف ولماذا أقنعوه أن البصر شيء لا قيمة له برغم أن هذا خطأ؟
انطلق إلى حاجز الجبال حيث توجد مدخنة حجرية تتجه لأعلى .. وقرر أن يتسلق ..عندما غربت الشمس كان بعيدا جدا عن بلد العميان .. نزفت كفاه وتمزقت ثيابه لكنه كان يبتسم .. رفع عينيه وراح يرمق النجوم . انتهت قصة بلد العميان .
.
هناك لحظة تدرك فيها أن الخطأ يسود وينتشر من حولك وفي لحظة كهذه يصير القابض على المنطق والصواب كالقابض علي الجمر . تشعر بالغربة والاختلاف ولربما يعتبرونك مجنونا أو على شيء من العته .. الأدهى أن لديك فضائل لكنهم لا يرون فيها أي قيمة .
بعد قليل تأتي اللحظة التي تقرر فيها أن تتخلى عن عينيك لتصير كالآخرين . 
هذه اللحظة آتية ولا ريب فلا تشك فيها .. لكن لو كنت محظوظا لرأيت الفجر وقتها وعرفت فداحة ما ستفقده.
.
أذكر عندما كنت في الوحدة الريفية أن الرشوة والتقارير الطبية المزورة كانت أسلوب حياة وكان كل العاملين مندهشين من ذلك الطبيب المخبول الذي يرفض أن يتقاضي مالا مقابل أشياء كهذه .. كنت أتذكر قصة ( بلد العميان ) وأقرر أن أصمد أكثر .. أصمد .. عالما أن أول رشوة أتقاضاها ستكون هي لحظة انتزاع عيني .. سوف تكون حياتي أسهل في بلد العميان بعد هذا وسأصير مواطنا محترما عندهم ..
.
أفلتت بمعجزة من بلد العميان هذا لأجد الأمر يتكرر .. لحسن الحظ مع أمور أقل فداحة من الرشوة ولكن الهزيمة فيها تترك مذاقا مريرا في الفم برغم كل شيء.
حتى علي مستوى التفاهات يمكن أن تجد الأمور صعبة .. تفاهات مثل منع أطفالك من التهام أكياس البطاطس المقلية لأنها تحتوي مادة أكريلاميد المسرطنة .. هذا شيء فشلت فيه تماما لأن حركة المجتمع والدعاية والوجدان العام أقوى مني . تفاهات مثل التمسك بالمدرسة وعدم إعطائهم دروسا خصوصية .. تكتشف مع الوقت أنه لا توجد مدرسة بل ناد كبير تدفع له اشتراكا سنويا ولا يتم تدريس أي شيء فيه علي الإطلاق .. تكتشف أنك لن تستطيع أن تختلف عن باقي الآباء وأن أي درجة ينقصها الأولاد بعد هذا ستكون أنت المسئول عنها .. وفي النهاية يجد المرء نفسه يقود سيارته في بلاهة متجها من مركز الدروس الخصوصية هذا إلى ذاك.
.أنت في الدائرة .. لا يمكنك أن تختلف !
ينطبق الأمر على أمور لا حصر لها .. فقط ذكرت الأشياء القابلة للذكر . يبدو أن ضعف الذاكرة جعلني انسى قصة ( بلد العميان ). يقول الحديث الشريف : ' لا يكن أحدكم إمعة يقول أنا مع الناس إن أحسن الناس أحسنت وإن أساءوا أسأت ولكن وطنوا أنفسكم إن أحسن الناس أن تحسنوا وإن أساءوا أن تجتنبوا إساءتهم '. وهذا بالتأكيد يلخص ببلاغة كل شيء قلته هنا.


أحمد خالد توفيق


.

----------

